
Assessing the reliability of a clothing-based forensic identification - bookofjoe
https://www.pnas.org/content/117/10/5176
======
av3csr
This is the 2009 report quoted in the article,
[https://www.ncjrs.gov/pdffiles1/nij/grants/228091.pdf](https://www.ncjrs.gov/pdffiles1/nij/grants/228091.pdf)
wonder how many of these techniques will turn out to be BS?

